# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  phần mềm frontpage

## chongthamhp

các bạn ơi
làm ơn chỉ cho tôi làm cách nào đưa nhạc làm nhạc nền khi thiết kế giao diện trong phần mềm frontpage. cảm ơn nhiều nhiều:bawling:

----------


## viet1234

bạn hãy *download* quấn ebook này về tham khảo nhé có hướng dẫn đầy đủ lắm đấy
chúc vui

----------

